# A huge sorry...



## ThatsMySimi (Oct 24, 2007)

I haven't been on much, and sinceI came on, I've seen way to many great rabbits gone (not that they all wern't great!)

Please, know that it wasn't your fault. Everyone here is there for you, and NEVER forget it WAS NOT your fault! Some things happen that really shouldn't have happened, but it's not your fault, NOT YOUR FAULT!

Once again, Im so sorry, and RIP all you sweet rabbits who were taken away far too soon!



Im sorry.



Shay


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Shay!

Great to see you on the forum. I've missed seeing you around.

I, too, want to extend my sympathies to all the folks who've lost buns lately. It seems like far too many. And I often can't bring myself to read the Rainbow Bridge thread...

Binky free, all you beautiful buns!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## swanlake (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks guys,

that is what is great about this place, everyone really cares and understands your bunny loss. most other people just don't get how much a rabbit can effect your life. 

thanks for your message:hug:


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 24, 2007)

shay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys, Im back for a bit, won't be on much, I've got carpulltunnel and am not supposed to be on the computer. *sigh* I'll be back eventually! 



Shay


----------

